# How do you fish the weeds?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

How do you fish the weeds for walleye and saugeye? I like staying on the edge, but I know there alot more in the middle of them!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i just look 4 a hole in the middle and cast a crappie jig with a worm in there. there is always something in there


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Weed beds close to deep water are better than those that are not. I look for a defined edge that has some sort of change to it, inside or outside corner. Look for things that are different, fish may tend to hold there longer. I agree with peple holes in the beds are hotspots.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Cant add to much but I will say that I have been successful fishing walleye in weeds with a 3 inch grub rigged Texas style. I like the Berkley gulp grubs for this, as they seem to hold it longer.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Deep,shallow pending on light and water. Weeds on flats early and deeper water weeds later before they die. Also helps to have current or wind swept weeds. Create under water edies for fish to ambush bait. Hard to find on the graph though. The young weeds are tough to determine from bait sometimes! Just got to snag some. Also coontails tend to grow fast in bays. Warm water. To say ALL the fish are in the weeds though would be wrong! For as patchy as they are,WAY to many fish!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Tigger. When we hook up I will show you what I do. I love fishing the weeds for eyes.


----------

